

Comparison of worldwide download speeds - razin
http://www.netindex.com/download/

======
amock
Akamai releases similar data in its quarterly State of the Internet report
with download speed broken down by location and other data that it collects.
There's quite a bit of advertising in the report, but it has some interesting
information as well.

